# WMAA Buffalo Camp Reminder



## Datu Tim Hartman (Apr 14, 2004)

Greetings-

This is a reminder that the 2004 WMAA Buffalo camp is just around the corner. Here is the information.

*Dates*
April 30 - May 2nd

*Instructors*
Datu Tim Hartman
Punong - Guro Myrlino P. Hufana
Guro Rick Manglinong
Guro Jeffery Leader

*Location*
Horizon Martial Arts 
252 Center Rd
West Seneca, NY 14224

More information can be found on this link.
http://www.wmarnis.com/2004nycamp/index.htm

Hope to see you there!
 :asian:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Apr 22, 2004)

One week to go!


----------



## Cruentus (May 4, 2004)

Recovering from another awesome time in Buffalo!

I posted my review here:

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?p=223221#post223221

Thanks again everyone for a great event!


----------



## Emtherion (May 4, 2004)

Many times THANK YOU!  The camp was a great experience!

Incredible instructors, great food and facinating demonstrations.  

Now when is the next camp?! 

James


----------



## KenpoGirl (May 4, 2004)

I didn't realize that so many MT people would be there.  Missed out on meeting you (darn family weddings), I'll try my best to be at the next one.


----------



## arnisador (May 4, 2004)

Emtherion said:
			
		

> Now when is the next camp?!
> 
> James


It was good meeting you!

Maybe next time I'll try the secret HALO training routine!


----------

